
Block telemarketers automatically in iOS - byoogle
https://callblockapp.com/
======
makecheck
What I want even more at this point (and have told Apple as much) is a way to
even prevent the phone from ringing. Yes, Airplane Mode and other hacks can do
it but I want something better and OS-supported.

Maybe “making calls” was the killer app in 2007 when the iPhone was released
but these days the idea of the ENTIRE DISPLAY being _taken over at random_ is
too much. I am almost certainly browsing the web or using some app and the
timing is always _terrible_ , shoving some unknown number in my face.

And yes, telemarketers are probably 95% of calls at this point. A huge number
of people just text me or use something else. And even if you must call, leave
a voice mail (which telemarketers never do).

~~~
DamnYuppie
You can just turn the ringer off and hit the "Sorry I can't talk now" message.

